# CCR2000 leaks fuel



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

My old CCR2000 that I got running again this Summer keeps leaking fuel through the carb barrel. I took the carb apart, checked things out, cleaned it up, but it's still leaking.
My next guess is that the float needle is where it's leaking from?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

caddydaddy said:


> My old CCR2000 that I got running again this Summer keeps leaking fuel through the carb barrel. I took the carb apart, checked things out, cleaned it up, but it's still leaking.
> My next guess is that the float needle is where it's leaking from?


Probably correct. Either the needle end has some gunk on it, or the seal it gunked or damaged, or the float itself is sticking and not pressing on the needle enough to seal it.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd guess it's probably the original carb, and I think it's a 1987, so the rubber on the needle is probably hardened up by now.
Maybe a new needle is the fix?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

caddydaddy said:


> I'd guess it's probably the original carb, and I think it's a 1987, so the rubber on the needle is probably hardened up by now.
> Maybe a new needle is the fix?


Float, needle valve and seat are the bits that control the flow of fuel into the carb from the gas tank, so they are likely the problem

You have to look at the parts to see what's bad. Maybe just order a rebuild kit, that includes all three, you dont want to be futzing with getting them one at a time, or one of those $20.00 carbs off ebay. I think they are available for 2 and 4 strokes.

Most people here say they work well but that doesn't do you much good now, when you need the machine now. I think they get shipped on a slow boat from China.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

:icon_whistling:Or you can get one from guys who order extra's

http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

skutflut said:


> Most people here say they work well but that doesn't do you much good now, when you need the machine now. I think they get shipped on a slow boat from China.


I should mention that this isn't my primary machine, my Cub Cadet is. This is just a $30 find that I got running again. It works great, just need it to stop leaking fuel when it sits!


----------

